# Horse Stall Pellets for Litter?



## Tauntz (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone use these from Tractor Supply:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tractor-supply-coreg;-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb

I use the Yesterday's News or the pet store brand equivalent when I can get to our pet store but we do have a Tractor Supply & thought I would ask since so many members seem to use horse stall pellets for their bunny's litter. Thanks for all replies.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 19, 2014)

Thats exactly what I use!

I use it for Ellie and for the cats, so I dump the litter boxes every other day. One bag lasts me about a month, month and a half. A little goes a long way with this litter. I use a thin layer and it absorbs everything and it doesn't smell. 
I can go about 4 days before starting to smell anything from the rabbit. The cat box is like 2 days. 

The price of them is great too!


----------



## majorv (Mar 19, 2014)

We use this also for our rabbits. We also get PDZ from Tractor Supply and use it to help absorb the pee. Between the two it helps keep the smell down.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 19, 2014)

I use them as well although on top of a thin layer of those I place a thin layer of kiln dried pine shavings for the buns comfort and to keep them off of any wetness.

I agree with Morgan, they do a great job of odor control and are very absorbent. Thumper drinks a lot and so he pees a lot but it soaks it all up. I do usually change Thumpers litter box everyday but it has gone a little longer and still no problem. For a smaller bun or larger litter box it works even better.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! Another question or two. lol Is this the right pine shavings? I couldn't find anything about being kiln-dried.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...g;-fine-premium-pine-shavings-covers-55-cu-ft

What is PDZ, Majorv? Is this it:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005

Thanks for your patience with me but I want to make sure anything I buy will be safe & healthy for my bunny girls. They are the loves of my life!


----------



## Bville (Mar 19, 2014)

I started using those a few weeks ago after using Carefresh for the first six or seven months of having rabbits. I noticed the Carefresh was not controlling odors very well and I was getting tired how how expensive it is compared to the horse stall pellets. I have a Tractor Supply close to my house so it's very convenient for me to pick them up. They seem to be working well. They do create sawdust from the pee, but only one of my rabbits seems to make a mess with it so I can live with that for the great price.


----------



## majorv (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, we use it in the areas of the pans where the rabbits pee, very lightly. It and the wood pellets really help with the smell. We found out about this stuff when we had goats and decided it would be good for our rabbits, too. Our rabbits can't get to what's in the litter box so we don't have to worry about them trying to eat the PDZ or pellets.


----------



## Troller (Mar 20, 2014)

Ive uses that, wood stove pellets and just last week cat pine pellets from Petco. To me they all looked the same, worked the same but all had different costs. For myself I stick with the wood stove pellets but seeing as how the winter here has been brutal and there's a shortage for the stuff Ive been forced to buy the more expensive products.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 20, 2014)

I think they would be okay for litter boxes, but definitely not for bedding. I used them once for my 12 pound boy, Clarence, and all they did was create wet dust that made the while place stink.


----------

